
Building Your Own Dedicated IPSEC VPN in Less Than 10 Minutes - hwdsl2
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/building-your-own-dedicated-ipsec-vpn-in-less-than-10-minutes/?hn=2
======
subliminalpanda
If your intention is to build a secure IPSEC VPN, Algo is highly recommended
[0]

[0] [https://github.com/trailofbits/algo](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo)

------
inyourtenement
I haven't needed it, but Streisand looks very nice.

[https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand](https://github.com/StreisandEffect/streisand)

------
tuxxy
Why not use WireGuard?

~~~
tssva
Because Wireguard requires compiling either a custom kernel or a kernel
module, Wireguard isn't available on all platforms, configuration of Wireguard
for advanced configurations means needing knowledge of how to script network
configuration on your client platform versus more advanced ipsec clients have
configuration knobs for many more use cases and Wireguard has characteristics
that don't make it a good of a fit for some use cases especially ones that
involve dynamic routing.

